# Best Aquarium Plants?



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

I am converting from a 30g hexagon tank to a 60 gallon tank and now have more room. I heard hornwort, anubias, and Java fern are good for tanks and help oxygenate tanks and control ammonia. Does anyone agree with this and also know any good sites online to order from?


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

They don't really control ammonia. Your tank needs to be cycled to do that. Plants consume nitrates. They do also oxygenate the water. But, your tank needs to be heavily planted to really make a difference in nitrates/oxygenation, so you'll still need your wave-maker/spray bar/air stones and water changes. Also, cichlids and plants is dicey. May work, may not. So my advice would be to add plants because you like the look, not because you want them to do work for you. That being said, if you do want to give them a shot and can't find a good LFS that sells them, I've ordered from an online site that worked out well. PM me for the site, we can't post site/store names in the forums.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Not necessarily looking for them to do work for me lol I had just heard that they can help keep it maintained along with the other work you have to do. Thank you for the advice though much appreciated!


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Hornwort grows profusely and I really loved the way it swayed in the flow of water. But it doesn't root, so my boys were constantly digging it up. It's also messy when disturbed, so you end up constantly cleaning tiny pieces of it because cichlids use it as a punching bag. lol

I've had luck with rotila indica, anubias barteri coin leaves and anubias petite barteri. I also have a rosette sword and a couple aponogeton bulbs that are doing okay.

My favorite though is the madagascar lace bulb. It's beautiful and hardy.

Anyway, all of my plants have been nibbled on so you have to know going in that you're going to be losing stems and even whole plants from time to time depending on the species of fish you have. It's a fair tradeoff though in my opinion, as live plants add a real life feel to my aqaurium, contrast beautifully to the rock and driftwood, and are pleasing to the eye. YMMV.


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

fish_gazer said:


> Hornwort grows profusely and I really loved the way it swayed in the flow of water. But it doesn't root, so my boys were constantly digging it up. It's also messy when disturbed, so you end up constantly cleaning tiny pieces of it because cichlids use it as a punching bag. lol.


Hornwort is a floating plant, should float at the top of the tank. That's probably why it was so messy. It stays together fairly well if healthy. You were kinda killing it by burying it.


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

thornsja19 said:


> fish_gazer said:
> 
> 
> > Hornwort grows profusely and I really loved the way it swayed in the flow of water. But it doesn't root, so my boys were constantly digging it up. It's also messy when disturbed, so you end up constantly cleaning tiny pieces of it because cichlids use it as a punching bag. lol.
> ...


Hormwort can be placed in the substrate for vertical growing. In fact it came bundled with clips on the stems for just that purpose. Indeed, it grew up the water column and across the top of my aquarium without issue.

My point was my particular cichlids did not care for it. Floating, in the substrate, or otherwise.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the replies! Appreciate it


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Anubias barteri and anubias petite barteri, these are the ones we've had the best results with.

And yes, plants consume ammonia.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

BlueSunshine said:


> Anubias barteri and anubias petite barteri, these are the ones we've had the best results with.
> 
> And yes, plants consume ammonia.


Thank you for that information!


----------

